# Multi-tool with 11-speed chaintool



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi,

I'm upgrading to Shimano XT 11-speed. I need a new chain tool to carry that works with it. I love the Specialized EMT... but don't see an 11-speed version. Recommendations?


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

been using cb m19. worked well across the board 8/7 up to 11 speed.


----------



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

spyghost said:


> been using cb m19. worked well across the board 8/7 up to 11 speed.


Looks like a nice tool but the websites says "chain tool: 8/9/10 speed compatible", do you think 11 is really okay?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Does it push the pin out?

What are you trying to do, anyway? You're not peening a chain, as long as it supports the side plate well enough to install a Shimano pin, that's all that matters.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

End_User said:


> Looks like a nice tool but the websites says "chain tool: 8/9/10 speed compatible", do you think 11 is really okay?


that's what i've been using (persnal first hand experience) so yea it works.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Some of the 11spd quick links are very difficult if not impossible to open and close by hand. Might be worth considering if you're planning some big rides.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The 10-speed and 11-speed chain are so close in dimension, I can't imagine a single reason they wouldn't work. Probably just a branding thing where the packaging was printed up and not updated to show 11-speed.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

coke said:


> Some of the 11spd quick links are very difficult if not impossible to open and close by hand. Might be worth considering if you're planning some big rides.


needle nose pliers, pointed enough to get into the rollers will release the quick links. yea, still not very convenient on trail-side repairs. shimano will be releasing a quick link that can be easily installed/uninstalled according to a recent news.



watts888 said:


> The 10-speed and 11-speed chain are so close in dimension, I can't imagine a single reason they wouldn't work. Probably just a branding thing where the packaging was printed up and not updated to show 11-speed.


the chain breaker that comes with most multi-tools have been manufactured pre-11 speed, hence the label saying only up to 10. 10 speed and 11 speed only differ by a fraction of an mm. can't remember the figures, but obviously the 11 speed is thinner. i don't see a reason why a 10 speed breaker won't work for an 11 speed in addition to the fact that i have been using it ever since.


----------



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

I called CB and they said the plate thickness is so thin it needs more support round it to not cause bending.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Found out first hand that this is TRUE.......was changing systems and using my older chain tool, and bent one of the plates; it bent back and works just fine but I now have an 11 spd tool that works MUCH better......


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

I've used my Crank Brothers M17 on 11 spd chains a handful of times without issue. I guess YMMV.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I just received a new Crankbrothers M-19 Multi-nineteen tool. 

Specs for the chain tool read: 17-4 ph stainless steel. 8/9/10/11/12 speed. 

I cannot comment as to whether or not there is a design change from previous models, and even the CB website doesn't list this as 11/12 speed compatible, but the packaging does. I'm not sure it really makes a difference, and crazy expensive 11 and 12 speed quick links still need to be used to fix chains.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Crank Brothers' f15 works fine on SRAM 11-speed chains (I have not used it with Shimano's 11-speed chains).


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought a new Shimano chain online and it came with a pin in the box. I knew the chain was narrower than my 9 speed chain, but I didn't even think the pin would be different.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been very pleased with my M-19

View attachment 1135995


----------



## FlavioSilva (Jul 13, 2016)

Another one using the M-19, i just don't like the metal protection.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

coke said:


> Some of the 11spd quick links are very difficult if not impossible to open and close by hand. Might be worth considering if you're planning some big rides.


If it comes down to it you can always drive the pin out of the quick link. I've done it for a few trail side fixes.


----------



## grthdbls (Jul 6, 2020)

mr_chrome said:


> Found out first hand that this is TRUE.......was changing systems and using my older chain tool, and bent one of the plates; it bent back and works just fine but I now have an 11 spd tool that works MUCH better......


AND what was this said 11-speed tool model? Link?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You can use any chain tool to push any pin out. Where it becomes speed specific is pushing pins in. Since we don't do that anymore and use quick links, chain tool speeds don't matter.


----------

